# New Here.



## champman96 (Feb 12, 2010)

I am new to archery talk and i am wanting to buy a new release i am shooting the tru ball chappy boss but i dont think its the one for me i am think of buying the carter evalution plus i shot it and i was so nice i shoot some of the tights groups ever..... should i buy it or look for somthing diferent?


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

well yea if your shooting the tightest groups ever the go ahead man!
glad your here :shade:


----------



## champman96 (Feb 12, 2010)

*thanx*

got it now i just got to get thet money


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

how much it cost?


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

shoot the release that fits you the best, sounds like its the carter evo, i love carter releases also :thumb:


----------



## champman96 (Feb 12, 2010)

*cost*

:star:it cost about $300 its going to take alote of sucking up to parents.


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

hoooooollllllllyyyyyyy CRAP!:mg:

man I shoot a $25 release...and still stack arrows.:mg:


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey there, 

first off :welcome: to AT. I have a Carter Mini Evo+ its a great release. I got mine because I had some really bad target panic. It is a great training aid to learn proper back tension. I use it to shoot blankbale in my basement at night. But dont buy whatever one you are looking at for $300! Go to LancasterArchery.com or look in the Classifieds here on AT. Used they should run around $130, or on Lancaster brand new is $180.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

If you are only going to be shooting one bow, then get the carter. Carter evo's use a spring inside to trigger the release and require the springs to be changed with different bows. 

I really liked the carters that I have shot, but I'm not a fan of having to change springs to shoot a different bow with the same release.

I just picked up a truball absolute 4 with the pinky trigger while at vegas. It is very nice, especially with the pinky trigger since its about inpossible to punch. I shot it last night and I was hitting 1/2" spots at 20yds(my pin cover a little more than the spot so I got lucky on one or two).


----------



## champman96 (Feb 12, 2010)

I will be just shooting one bow for now till somthing comes out that i like but the bow i have now is working just great for me. and i will have to go check out this Lancaster place to see if they have what i want
.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

champman96 said:


> I will be just shooting one bow for now till somthing comes out that i like but the bow i have now is working just great for me. and i will have to go check out this Lancaster place to see if they have what i want
> .


If you're looking for it, Lancaster has it :wink: I highly recommend going to their site and requesting a catalog, it has most major companies for any accessories.

Heres a link to buy an Evo online: http://www.lancasterarchery.com/index.php?cPath=48&sort=3a&filter_id=99


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

If you shot better with it I would get it! WELCOME TO ARCHERY TALK! if you have any questions or comments please send me a private message and i will answer you questions to the best of my ability!!:teeth:


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

welcome!!!


----------



## champman96 (Feb 12, 2010)

thanks for all the help guys and i think that i have my mind made up and it going to be the evolution +.
:shade::shade::shade:


----------

